# Never Summer Proto CT or Lib Tech T. Rice Pro?



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

How has your Skate Banana held up and why are you looking for a new deck?


----------



## maybeitsjustme (Dec 1, 2008)

Skate Banana was holding up great until the last day of last season. I came out of lunch at the lodge to find it on the ground. It had fallen from a rack (more likely dropped by some jerk) and landed directly on the edge along the nose of the board. The edge completely separated from the board--about 4 inches in length. It would be a pretty costly repair, and it was noticeably squirrely when I rode it for the rest of the day that afternoon.

I've ridden this thing for 3 years so its unfortunate, but a good excuse to look at something new. I will probably get it repaired anyhow, but I'm interested in the R+C and C2BTX shapes--they seem pretty similar. 

These two boards in particular also seem similar, shape, all mountain, price, etc, etc.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

T.Rice is significantly stiffer and more aggressive. 

If you are doing big mountain riding or you are just a really aggressive rider (monster carves, bombing everything, dropping off this and that), go with the T.Rice.

The Proto is a more all-around board. A do everything. If you are an all-mountain freestyle rider, go with the Proto. It's more forgiving than the T.Rice and has more pop. If you like to make the whole mountain your playground with only the occasional aggressive riding, then go with the Proto.

Durability goes to the Proto. That topsheet is bulletproof.

If you want a more aggressive Never Summer board, look into the Heritage. Or perhaps even the Raptor. They aren't true twins though so keep that in mind.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Haven't ridden the the Proto, but own the TRice, and like Leo said, it's pretty stiff. It's what I was looking for, but it is VERY different than a skate bannana. So if you are looking for something similar to what you have now, the proto will be closer. If you are looking for something to compliment the SB, and want something more aggressive, then the TRice might be the better choice, or the other NS boards LEO mentioned. Can't really go wrong though, I've heard nothing but googd things about all the boards mentioned in this thread.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

I would say the TRS compares better with the Proto and the Premier compares better with the T.Rice.


----------



## danm (Jan 16, 2010)

djsaad1 said:


> I would say the TRS compares better with the Proto and the Premier compares better with the T.Rice.


Yep, that sounds about right...


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

danm said:


> Yep, that sounds about right...


Premier probably compares more to the Gnu Billy Goat or possibly the Jamie Lynn. T Rice is a true twin with blunted tips. But really stiff, and stable at speed. Honestly, I don't see anything in Never Summer's lineup that compares to it, and there are very few boards out there that do. Maybe the Capita Totally FKn Awesome? Closest thing I could find to compare it to.


----------



## danm (Jan 16, 2010)

Nolefan2011 said:


> Premier probably compares more to the Gnu Billy Goat or possibly the Jamie Lynn. T Rice is a true twin with blunted tips. But really stiff, and stable at speed. Honestly, I don't see anything in Never Summer's lineup that compares to it, and there are very few boards out there that do. Maybe the Capita Totally FKn Awesome? Closest thing I could find to compare it to.


I guess I was being too general, .... totally agree with your detailed assessment as my all mountain ride is a T.Rice 157... (pow board is Mullet 160... but that doesn't really matter in this thread!!!)


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Nolefan2011 said:


> Premier probably compares more to the Gnu Billy Goat or possibly the Jamie Lynn. T Rice is a true twin with blunted tips. But really stiff, and stable at speed. Honestly, I don't see anything in Never Summer's lineup that compares to it, and there are very few boards out there that do. Maybe the Capita Totally FKn Awesome? Closest thing I could find to compare it to.


Small correction....not all the TRice sizes have blunted tips. At least no all 2011, maybe they changed it in 2012. My 161.5 is rounded.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Very true. Always forget about the pointy models.


----------



## armybpc1985 (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm 5'9", 195lbs, size 9 boot. I'm looking at buying either the 157 T. Rice HP or the 161.5 T. Rice HP. Does anyone know how well the T. Rice 161.5 handles trees and jumps?


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

It handles trees and jumps just fine. The real question is what is the right size board for YOU to handle trees and jumps.

At your weight, the 161.5 is fine, but it might be a little wide for your size 9 feet. 

Are you expecting to ride the board in a lot of powder? If so, the 161.5 could still be the right choice. If not, I'd go with the 157 for you.

I'm 6'4'' 205 and ride the 161.5. However, I have size 12 feet so the extra width is right for me.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Does the HP version make that much of a difference, besides weight?


----------



## flapjack (Mar 12, 2011)

heres the answer I got from a lib tech rep:
A. Horsepower and "normal" Travis Rice boards have exactly the same flex.

B. The Horsepower should "break in" the same as any normal board..its the wood core that softens mainly.

C. The biggest obvious difference between horsepower and "normal" is weight. The 100% "basalt" instead of fibreglass uses way less resin to "wet" it out.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

flapjack said:


> heres the answer I got from a lib tech rep:
> A. Horsepower and "normal" Travis Rice boards have exactly the same flex.
> 
> B. The Horsepower should "break in" the same as any normal board..its the wood core that softens mainly.
> ...


I have the 2012 HP 157 and i've held both the regular and the HP at the same time and the HP is definitely a lot lighter. I got the chance to take it for a spin at killington after the wild snowstorm last weekend and it was a blast to ride. I too had a skate banana, and the T. Rice is definitely more aggressive than the skate banana, but it flexed perfectly and shredded everything. It can be playful too once you get used to how it flexes and feels. you wont be disappointed by it. trust me


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Is the dampening different between the HP and Regular?


----------



## dkzach (Jun 30, 2011)

I dont have any experience with the never summer but I do have the 2012 Trice pro hp and so far its pretty awesome. You did ride a skate banana so yeah both boards will feel stiffer but in reality people say the t rice is a super stiff board, but really its not... I would say for what Iv ridden itstiff enough to be sturdy but not a real stiff board. Maybe its just because of the rocker, but the board goes really fast and is stable "But" I can still press really nice with it because of the rocker between the feet. 

Before this I rid a DH2 2009 and its supposed to be a 7 and it is like 2 on my scale higher than the t rice. Personaly Im happy I didn't decide to get a proto 1 because it seems like 1/2 of everyone here has one 2 I think if poeple say the t rice is really stiff board the proto to me is probably way to flexy for my liking. Then again you cant go wrong with either boards, but coming from a guy who was in your situation if you spend the extra 100 on the trice pro hp you wont be disappointed and the added benefits of lib tech as you aleady know are amazing.


----------



## orb (Sep 29, 2011)

I was having a very similar thoughts and this thread has pretty much sold me on the proto ct. I have only ridden two boards and both "seem" stiff but maybe I'm just lighter than most (5'10, 135lbs). First was a 156 Burton Motion and my current board is the 2007 154.5 GNU Riders Choice which I still really like. All the stiffness talk about the TR makes me want to Proto CT just to change it up and get a little more pop. There is a free NS demo day at loveland this weekend so hopefully I can try out both sizes. I'm debating between the 152 and the 154 but I'm pretty afraid the 152 won't handle any sort of deep powder well. Thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

orb said:


> I was having a very similar thoughts and this thread has pretty much sold me on the proto ct. I have only ridden two boards and both "seem" stiff but maybe I'm just lighter than most (5'10, 135lbs). First was a 156 Burton Motion and my current board is the 2007 154.5 GNU Riders Choice which I still really like. All the stiffness talk about the TR makes me want to Proto CT just to change it up and get a little more pop. There is a free NS demo day at loveland this weekend so hopefully I can try out both sizes. I'm debating between the 152 and the 154 but I'm pretty afraid the 152 won't handle any sort of deep powder well. Thoughts or suggestions?


No experience with the Proto but I'm a little heavier than you and rode the 151 SL which is the same flex but more damp. If you're looking for something not so stiff, I'd suggest comparing a 152 Proto vs. an Evo. The 154 IMO will be fairly stiff for your weight.

My suggestion. You have a rider's choice, which from what I've read is a good all mountain freestyle deck. Are you looking for something more playful and soft? I'd demo the proto and Evo if I were you.


----------



## orb (Sep 29, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> No experience with the Proto but I'm a little heavier than you and rode the 151 SL which is the same flex but more damp. If you're looking for something not so stiff, I'd suggest comparing a 152 Proto vs. an Evo. The 154 IMO will be fairly stiff for your weight.
> 
> My suggestion. You have a rider's choice, which from what I've read is a good all mountain freestyle deck. Are you looking for something more playful and soft? I'd demo the proto and Evo if I were you.


Yeah, looking for something a bit more playful and easier to spin. Thanks for the advice. I was actually just looking at a used 151 10/11 Evo for $275...kinda tempting if I like it after this weekend and it's in good shape like he says..


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

orb said:


> Yeah, looking for something a bit more playful and easier to spin. Thanks for the advice. I was actually just looking at a used 151 10/11 Evo for $275...kinda tempting if I like it after this weekend and it's in good shape like he says..


Yes, I hear that's a great board but keep in mind the 2012 is much changed due to the blunted tips. But people loved the 2011 as well so I'm sure it's still a great board.

Def. get on an Evo and Proto. I would love to get on a Proto too, so let us know how you feel about the difference between the two!


----------



## buddhafist24 (Dec 31, 2008)

What would the differences be in dampening between the T Rice and Proto? In general, are Never Summer boards more damp?


----------

